

The Community Has Beaten Epic At Porting The Unreal Editor To Linux - slacka
http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/the--has-beaten-epic-at-porting-the-unreal-editor-to-linux.3671

======
mschuster91
I just hope that the UE3 desaster (promised port to Linux never happened)
won't happen again.

Given the Steam Box rise, I have a bit of hope left. By the way, has anyone
tried porting a 3d FPS over to a Raspberry Pi? I'd really be interested in its
performance.

~~~
msie
Quake was ported to Raspberry PI. It was part of a contest. More information
probably on the PI website.

